

What is it like to be a young person (10 to 18 years old) now? - grinich
http://www.quora.com/Youth/What-is-it-like-to-be-a-young-person-10-to-18-years-old-now/answer/James-Wang-5?fb_source=other_multiline&fb_action_ids=665675157268&fb_action_types=quoraapp%3Avote_on&ref=fb

======
bewareofdog
It's an interesting point about not ever being able to escape your school
mates. With Facebook, they can track you down after you graduate easily. That
is a totally new thing.

Is it a good thing?

Sure, we get connectedness. But do you really want to stay connected to
_everyone_? Facebook will kill privacy for these kids if we do not do
something. They will never be able to "escape their past" in the way that
earlier generations could. That seems unfair.

Food for thought.

~~~
Ineffable
It would be a problem if you couldn't simply ignore or block anyone you didn't
want to talk to. There's plenty of people I would have lost touch with years
ago were it not for Facebook. When it's someone I want to talk to, I'm
grateful. When it's not, I just unfriend them and my privacy options do the
rest.

There is a bit of a problem in that many teenagers don't seem to understand
the fact that it's very difficult to delete things from the internet. It's a
non re-writable medium, in many respects - particularly if you're not smart
with your privacy settings. There is definitely room for more education on
this. It would be way more useful than the joke that was IT lessons at my
school.

